# Numark IDJ2



## LaernuSinatas (Sep 9, 2010)

My Numark iDj2 won't play any song. Sometimes it does not load songs in any of both docks (A or B), at random will. But lately it got worst since now it won't play any song. I can see that the song is "running" in any side that is possible to load (from classic 30g iPod or usb drives with pre made librarian files, all with latest firmware), but the the "blue vertical light bars" that usually light along the rythm of the song are forever showing no music. both sides, no matter which button or change I make to the iDj2. It's like "it reads" the song but it doesn't process it correctly since it won't truly play it. like a forever internal mute or something... 

To be honest, I believe Numark is not the best since I barely have used this machine. Since the very beginning it had at least a minor issue like the volume going down. Please, tell me I can fix it. (and I will never rely on it during a gig)


----------

